

Barnes and Noble is inviting Californians to join their affiliate program. - creativeone

The team here at Barnes &#38; Noble would like to invite you to join our affiliate program.  Why should you sign up with us?  Here are a few reasons we believe you will find compelling.
·         Base commission of 6% on all orders<p>·         Wide variety of products for your users to choose from, access to dozens of site-wide seasonal sales, coupon offers, and special deals throughout the year.<p>o   Books: Top retailer in the book business<p>o   NOOK ™: “Best Dedicated eReader” according to the Associated Press<p>o   Electronics:  Cameras, laptops, audio/video, GPS, accessories, and more<p>o   Arts &#38; Crafts:  Get access to the best in class brands such as Martha Stewart, Jonathan Adler, and more.<p>o   Toys: Lego, Barbie, Mattel, Melissa &#38; Doug are only a few of the great brands we sell.<p>o   Textbooks:  We offer thousands of new, used, rental and digital textbook products.<p>o   Free shipping on orders of $25 or more. Members get free express shipping on all orders with no minimum purchase.<p>·         Nationally recognized brand<p>·         Strong site conversion rate creating more sales for you<p>Need more reasons?  The Barnes &#38; Noble Affiliate program has been in business for many years and even with the recent tax legislation in California, we will be pushing even harder to make our affiliates successful.  When you win, we win, so join us today.<p>-----------------
Seems like they are going DIRECTLY after past-Amazon affiliates.
======
ScottWhigham
Brilliant. Love this - thanks for posting it.

